# Tom's rail trips #5 - Southwest Chief, train #4



## siberianmo (May 27, 2014)

Greetings!

Here is a reduced version of my personal trip report over my Natal Day weekend aboard the east bound SW Chief from Los Angeles to Kansas City . . . . For those who appreciate these sorts of things, enjoy! Some fotos will follow - but only a few. More will be posted on my web site with descriptions pretty soon . . .

*Amtrak*

*Southwest Chief *

*May 17*[SIZE=10.7px]*th*[/SIZE]* - 19*[SIZE=10.7px]*th*[/SIZE]*, 2014*

*Los Angeles to Kansas City*


*Saturday, May 17**th**:* 


Left home @ 8:45 AM for Lambert arriving at Terminal B about 30 minutes later.

_TSA_ was no issue and I arrived @ Gate 18 @ 9:50 AM.

Boarded plane @ 10:25 with my seat in Row 5, starboard side window. A/C was a 737-500 series.

Uneventful flight in a packed plane. Crew seemed rather indifferent, no jokes, etc. just perfunctory stuff, which was fine with me.

Visibility was obscured by cloud cover below for most of trip – occasional break, but that was it.

Arrived in Las Vegas @ 12:15 PM – long, long walk from Concourse C to B for my connecting flight. Boarding was @ 12:52 PM and my seat was in Row 10, starboard side window – middle seat unoccupied. A/C was a 737-700 series.

Uneventful flight with a hazy view below. Arrived LA @ 1:53 PM, but remained on the tarmac for a long time as our gate was not ready! Arrived @ gate 2:30 – retrieved luggage @ 2:55 – on board _Super Shuttle_ @ 3:08; sat next to driver (requested front seat on reservation – worked!).

Arrived Union Station @ 4:05 – took some outdoor fotos then proceeded to the _Metropolitan Lounge_ on 2nd floor. If I had not read about where the lounge is located, it would have taken quite a bit of time to find it – no signs.

Once at the _Amtrak_ ticket counters – the elevators are around the corner on the left and that was the first time I noticed anything coming close to directions to the lounge. Poor at best.

The _Metropolitan Lounge_ is rather small – but very clean and very well appointed. Staff was friendly (enough) and there were snacks and cold beverages available (no ice) with clean rest rooms too. Nice.

Around 5 PM I overheard an employee on her radio talking about train #4 having to delay departure due to the change-out of the dining car. Delay was approximated to be 30 minutes to an hour.

Boarding for the _SW Chief,_ train #4 was at 6:15 PM – scheduled departure time – by tram from the Lounge which had a back door access down a ramp to the awaiting trams. Nice arrangement. Boarded the train at 6:25 in car 0430 for bedroom C. Car attendant was present.

After getting settled in my room I decided to take my customary fotos before departing. _Attendant_ said there would not be time as once the coach passengers boarded, we would be underway. So be it – I would wait until Albuquerque for snaps of the train.

There were juices and coffee available in the car, but no ice (more on the ice later). The rooms had tissues but no Route Guides (more on this later). Bottles of water were available too – but not too many “extras” in the coffee/juice area. 

Train got underway 6:38 PM which was only 23 minutes late – not bad, considering.

Dining Car “boss” came around for dinner reservations. All he had was 8:45 PM which I told him was way too late for this old man. He smiled and said I could come to the car at 7:45 – that worked out fine. I told him about my hip and the need to sit on the aisle – he said it would not be a problem but if it became one, to see him.

The dining car attendant was most courteous and understanding regarding my hip and let me sit wherever I felt comfortable – telling me that no one would be put next to me to avoid any further discomfort. He said it would be that way for the entire trip. How nice is that!?! 

Sat with a lady from WashDC who enjoys train travel – her husband flew home from California while she took the train! The other person was a man from San Jose who works for _AT&T_ – both friendly people. Had the turkey shank in gravy. Same as the _Texas Eagle_ from 2 weeks ago – outstanding!

Somewhere during the evening an Amtrak representative stopped by the rooms. He is an onboard supervisor who tried to assure us all that if we had any problems to let him know. A friendly guy with 7 months left to retirement; long career with _Amtrak_ going back to the beginnings apparently. We had a long chat about this ‘n that - and a few more later on during the trip. 

He said the ice issue in the cars is most disturbing, however _Amtrak_ is restricted from putting it out for public use because of cross-contamination issues (people using their hands to pick up ice rather than the scoop). Made sense – even though it is so convenient to have it available. He assured me that my ice pack and travel mug would be filled by my attendant whenever and however often needed. Also, unlimited bottled water, the _Route Guides_ and newspapers will soon be “things of the past” on all of the trains. He acknowledged the on again/off again availability of tissues in the rooms along with the discontinuance of flowers on the dining car tables (artificial at that!). He said their budget is so ridiculously tight that cuts are showing up pretty much across the board. In spite of all of this, he said there was a positive light on the not-too-distant horizon. Could not elaborate, but said to “hang in there.”

_Car attendant_ did provide me with the ice needed to keep my hip from driving me to distraction.

My room was comfortably cool and I had no problems getting my bed set up – no need for help. Pretty much called it a night 10:30 PM PDT.

*The consist for the Southwest Chief, train #4:*

*Amtrak AMD103/P42DC #91 & 183*

*Amtrak Horizon diner #58106 **(dead-head)*

*Amtrak Baggage car #1753*

*Amtrak Superliner Dormitory Sleeper #39019*

*Amtrak Superliner Sleeper #32032– 32068 **(mine)*

*Amtrak Superliner Dining car #38007*

*Amtrak Superliner Sightseer Lounge car #33016*

*Amtrak Superliner Coaches #34038 – 34016 - 34508*


*Sunday, May 18**th**:* 

Up @ 5:30 AM MST in Flagstaff, Arizona after a great sleep. Room was very cool with little rattling – an oddity for sure. 

Breakfast in diner @ 6:30 – sunrise revealed a clear and dry morning with some high clouds. Shared table with a two guys (one same as last night) – the other a pro-photographer from Grand Rapids, Michigan who enjoys train travel for the solitude and ability to get some editing done. 

The three of us hit it off so well as if we were friends for years. Good conversation, lots of grins and a willingness to do it again at dinner. We made reservations for the 5 PM seating – the _Intrepid Threesome,_ as I named the group.

During the morning, _car attendant_ told me he had ice in bedroom A – case closed! 

Spent the day in my room and at the passageway windows taking fotos. Excellent sky for it as there were only a few times when the sun obliterated my lens – otherwise just fine. 

Passed into New Mexico and back to daylight savings time with the topography beginning to show some rather interesting rock formations. As with my past trip, many great foto opportunities. And to think there was a time when I would have avoided the southwest at all costs! My, my how times and people change – me included.

Arrived Albuquerque @ 11:40 AM and was able to walk about for 30 minutes or so. Nice warm day, not too hot, but relatively clear and dry. I enjoy the surroundings in Albuquerque and being there brought back some fond memories of past visits there (by plane).

Seemed to have many slow orders and trips to sidings after Albuquerque, although we seemed to remain at a constant in being behind time. Assuming these were the signal issues experienced during my Nov 2013 trip and also reported in the news as the cause for possible route realignment for the _Chief._

The westbound _SW Chief_ #3 passed us @ 2:52 PM with neither having to stop – one of us was in a long passing siding, but rolling. By my calculations, #3 was also running a bit late.

Lost a bit of time around 3 PM for a long stop involving a switch-signal problem.

Dinner @ 5 PM with the _Intrepid Threesome_ – this time I had the Black Angus signature steak cooked to order with just the mushroom sauce. A nice bottle of red wine to go with it and that satisfied my birthday culinary wants. After some rousing chat, one of the group departed to catch up on work while two of us adjoined to the _Sightseer Lounge_ car for chit-chat. Nice way to round out the evening.

Noticed that we caught up on the schedule in Colorado as the La Junta and Lamar departures were on time. Passengers were not permitted off for a break at La Junta as with past trips – must have been due to trying to catch up.

Returned to my room around 10 PM and remained awake until arrival Garden City, Kansas and “my” time zone @ 11:43 PM CDT. Bedtime followed.


*Monday, May 19**th**:* 

Awake @ 4:18 AM for no apparent reason; sensed the train was stopped – it was in a siding; do not know why. 

We departedTopeka, KS about 13 minutes behind schedule which indicated a catching up from where we had been in terms of time. No problem for me, as _Andrew_ and _Anthony_ had said if we were late into Kansas City to where I would miss my connecting flight, I could continue on to Chicago in my room. Nice of them.

Breakfast @ 6:30 with _Intrepid Threesome_ – good chat as usual and we remained at the table as the train pulled into Kansas City a bit earlier than scheduled. So it just goes to illustrate once more that the schedule is well padded to ensure catching up – at least for the major stops; happens so often in my travels. With about a half hour before the _Chief_ continued on, there was no rush to leave the table – so I didn’t.

Appropriate “extra” tips given to dining car staff and car attendant who went the extra mile to attend to my needs.

Once off the train, I took my customary platform snaps and looked longingly at the silent _Missouri River Runner_ – the canceled #314 – which I had originally booked in _Business Class_ for my trip home. Thanx to _UP_ track work between KCity and Jefferson City, a bus was to be used. No thanx! 

With ample time to kill at _Union Station_, strolled the outdoors as I have seen plenty of the interior over the past 20 plus years. Anyway, they have a very impressive long line of brass plaques commemorating the restoration of the station back in 1999 – private/civic organizations and donors who spent “zillions” in getting the place up to snuff. I recall it – as we spent many enjoyable weekends in KCity back in those times. Anyway, there is also an impressive sidewalk of brick (perhaps quadruple sidewalk in depth) – each brick emblazoned with inscriptions from donors who supported rail travel – the restoration – etc. over the decades. This sidewalk runs the front length of the massive station. Made me think about how without those types of people – where would passenger railroading be today? A real shame the recalcitrant and otherwise indifferent _Amtrak_ employees are not made to at least “make the walk” to perhaps inculcate them with just a bit of humiliation and appreciation for those who may have helped in keeping opportunities open for passenger rail careers. Just saying . . . 

_SuperShuttle _picked me up @ 8:35. Sat next to the driver once again – a very congenial man from Somalia – who came to the USA in 2001 as a refugee and is now a citizen. Said he has been working since the day he arrived – first in San Antonio and then KCity. Very enlightening chat with someone who knows what it is like to be without the liberties and freedom so many here take for granted. These are the types of people I respect – not so for those who take, take, take but give back nothing at all. Just saying . . .

I made it to _Kansas City International Airport_ with plenty of time to catch my short hop to St. Louis aboard _SWAirlines_.

Arrived Gate 38 @ 9:40 AM – boarding group A51. Onboard @ 10:51 in seat 10C, aisle.

Flight #2149 departed @ 11:06 AM – arrived StL 11:45 – retrieved luggage @ 12:04 PM.

_Wife_ arrived @ 12:15 PM – home @ 12:45 PM.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*On time performance for the Southwest Chief: *

*Departed* Los Angeles, California @ 6:38 PM <sked 6:15 PDT> *Late 23 mins*

 Fullerton @ 7:17 <sked 6:50> *Late 27 mins*

 Riverside @ 8:01 <sked 7:33> *Late 28 mins*

 San Bernardino @ 8:25  <sked 7:59> *Late 26 mins*

 Victorville @ 9:28  <sked 9:10> *Late 18 mins*

 Barstow @ 10:07  <sked 9:56 AM> *Late 18 mins*

*Day Two*

 Needles @ 12:38 AM  <sked 12:23 AM> *Late 15 mins*

 Kingman, Arizona @ 2:24 MST <sked 1:33 MST> *Late 41 mins*

 Williams Jct @ 4:52 <sked 3:50> *Late 1 hr 2 mins *

 Flagstaff @ 5:34 <sked 4:41> *Late 18 mins*

 Winslow @ 6:34 <sked 5:39> *Late 55 mins*

 Gallup, New Mexico @ 9:25 MDT <sked 8:21> *Late 1 hr 4 mins*

 Albuquerque @ 12:20 PM <sked 12:10 PM> - *off; 30 mins - warm but pleasant - **Late 10 mins departing*

 Lamy @ 1:34 - <sked 1:17> *Late 17 mins*

 Las Vegas @ 3:30 - <sked 3:03> *Late 27 mins*

 Raton @ 5:20 - <sked 4:50> *Late 30 mins*

 Trinidad, Colorado @ 6:15 - <sked 5:49> *Late 26 mins*

 La Junta *ON TIME* - <sked 7:41>

 Lamar *ON TIME* - <sked 8:40>

 Garden City, Kansas @ 11:43 CDT - <sked 11:17> *Late 26 mins*

*Day Three*

 Dodge City @ 12:44 AM - <sked 12:27 AM> *Late 17 mins*

 Hutchinson @ 2:37 - <sked 2:19> *Late 18 mins*

 Newton @ 3:15 - <sked 2:59> *Late 16 mins*

 Topeka @ 5:31 - <sked 5:18> *Late 13 mins*

 Lawrence @ 6:02 - <sked 5:47> *Late 15 mins*

*Arrived **EARLY* Kansas City, Missouri 7:09 AM <sked 7:24 AM>

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*End of Report*


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2014)

Good trip and nice pics! Too bad the plane rides had to bookend the trip!


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 27, 2014)

Nice trip report, thank you! I've also made friends on LD trains that chose to eat all together for the duration of the trip.


----------



## amtkstn (May 27, 2014)

You forgot Newton Kansas on your timekeeping notes.


----------



## siberianmo (May 28, 2014)

For: jimhudson & oregon pioneer

Thanx for your positive comments; makes the effort worth the while!

Seems I am always taking a plane to catch a train these days. It will soon come to an end - but the good Lawd willing and the creek don't rise - I'll keep at it!

Oregon - now there's a place special to me. Spent quite a bit of time there over the decades and in fact nearly pulled up anchor. However, here I remain in mid-continent USA which isn't all so bad either.

As for fellow travelers, I have met and maintained some good relationships from meetings in dining and lounge cars. Something that just does not happen aboard aircraft.


----------



## bobnjulie (May 28, 2014)

Great pictures, great report. Thanks for letting me ride along!


----------



## Dan O (May 30, 2014)

Nice report and good pictures too.

Dan


----------



## Rich B (Jun 1, 2014)

Great trip report. I always enjoy the ride over Raton Pass as well traveling right alongside the old Santa Fe trail whenever i take this trip. Where are yourphotos


----------



## siberianmo (Jun 1, 2014)

For: bobnjulie - Dan O - Guest_Rich B_

Thanx for your positive comments - considering the "hits" these posts get, the few who take the time and make the effort to comment make it worth the while.

I have to admit that the more trips I take aboard the SW Chief (east bound preferred) the more I truly appreciate the scenery. Northern NM rocks (no pun there, eh?).

Fotos come through loud 'n clear on my computers and apparently others too. Anyway, click the link at the signature level of my post to get to my web site - you should be able to see a few there.

Later . . .


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 3, 2014)

Great trip report and photos - thanks!

I'm a tad confused by the boarding new procedure for the Southwest Chief in LA, from the new Metropolitan Lounge. I've always just walked through the station to get to the boarding platforms. I guess I haven't seen or used these trams myself - are they the "golf carts" that the redcaps use, or is it something else? Is everyone expected to use these trams, or is it just for those who need assistance?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2014)

You can still walk out to the train but you have to take the elevator downstairs and walk through the tunnel to the platform!

The Redcaps do use the Carts from the Lounge to the Platform but you can't walk that way because they cross an active track!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 4, 2014)

Last time I boarded from the new LAX lounge (to the CS, in fact), I missed the walk by mere moments because I wanted to use a land-based restroom one last time. Hubby and I had to go down the elevator and out through the tunnel, trundling our roller bags. There was more than plenty of time for the walk (due to early sleeper boarding), and it was actually nice to get one last brisk walk before 24 hours of limited activity.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 6, 2014)

oregon pioneer said:


> Last time I boarded from the new LAX lounge (to the CS, in fact), I missed the walk by mere moments because I wanted to use a land-based restroom one last time. Hubby and I had to go down the elevator and out through the tunnel, trundling our roller bags. There was more than plenty of time for the walk (due to early sleeper boarding), and it was actually nice to get one last brisk walk before 24 hours of limited activity.


I haven't been to the new Metropolitan Lounge yet, but I've never had a problem getting to the correct train on time at LAUS. It's very easy to make your way from anywhere in the main terminal area to the correct track. I thought for a minute that with the new Metropolitan Lounge, LAUS now had a "kindergarten walk" like they do at CHI. I'm glad to hear that's not the case.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 6, 2014)

D.P. Roberts said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I boarded from the new LAX lounge (to the CS, in fact), I missed the walk by mere moments because I wanted to use a land-based restroom one last time. Hubby and I had to go down the elevator and out through the tunnel, trundling our roller bags. There was more than plenty of time for the walk (due to early sleeper boarding), and it was actually nice to get one last brisk walk before 24 hours of limited activity.
> ...


Oh, I suspect the escorted walk across the tracks direct from the lounge to the LD trains is a "kindergarten walk" (well, it has to be escorted because it crosses the tracks!). But if you miss that one, or prefer the longer walk, you may walk any speed you please as you go out through the tunnel in the old way.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 7, 2014)

oregon pioneer said:


> Oh, I suspect the escorted walk across the tracks direct from the lounge to the LD trains is a "kindergarten walk" (well, it has to be escorted because it crosses the tracks!).


As far as I know, it's not a walk at all -- you have to ride in the redcap's cart if you want to go the short way.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 7, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I suspect the escorted walk across the tracks direct from the lounge to the LD trains is a "kindergarten walk" (well, it has to be escorted because it crosses the tracks!).
> ...


Well, in that case, I am very glad I missed it. I would ALWAYS rather walk. How did they get all those people out of the lounge in two minutes if they had to have carts for all of them? It would take quite a few to load the three sleepers on the CS, and only one other couple ended up going down the elevator with us and walking through the tunnel.


----------



## siberianmo (Jun 8, 2014)

For: D.P. Roberts - I see there has been a bit of dialogue regarding your question, so I won't engage in repetition.

However, let me recount what I experienced in the lounge for boarding procedure: For those wishing assistance, the trams/carts (kind of like an extended golf cart) were awaiting passengers at the bottom of a ramp accessed from the rear of the Metro Lounge. Others had the option of walking - as previously described by others.

The ride from the lounge to the platform for boarding took us to the Metrolink platforms - down into a tunnel ramp into the station - up another tunnel ramp (same as the "walkers" took) and then deposited us at the bedroom cars with our luggage. Hope that clarifies.

The fotos that follow show the view from the rear of the Metro Lounge across the "yard" to the Metrolink platforms, a tram/cart and a snap along the way.

Appreciate your positive comments!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 10, 2014)

siberianmo said:


> For: D.P. Roberts - I see there has been a bit of dialogue regarding your question, so I won't engage in repetition.
> 
> However, let me recount what I experienced in the lounge for boarding procedure: For those wishing assistance, the trams/carts (kind of like an extended golf cart) were awaiting passengers at the bottom of a ramp accessed from the rear of the Metro Lounge. Others had the option of walking - as previously described by others.
> 
> The ride from the lounge to the platform for boarding took us to the Metrolink platforms - down into a tunnel ramp into the station - up another tunnel ramp (same as the "walkers" took) and then deposited us at the bedroom cars with our luggage. Hope that clarifies.


Thanks for the clarification. As oregonpioneer pointed out, I didn't understand how they got several sleepers' worth of passengers on some kind of tram. It sounds like the "extended golf carts" & redcaps are available for those who want them, while others can walk instead.


----------



## siberianmo (Jun 10, 2014)

For: D.P. Roberts - You got it! Now all that is left to do is book a trip . . .


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 10, 2014)

D.P. Roberts said:


> siberianmo said:
> 
> 
> > For: D.P. Roberts - I see there has been a bit of dialogue regarding your question, so I won't engage in repetition.
> ...


I *thought *the "escorted" walkers went the same route as the carts.. Those of us who missed the escort had to go down the elevator, and around through the station.


----------



## siberianmo (Jun 11, 2014)

For: oregon pioneer - I cannot speak for all boardings, but on the day of my trip their were two ways to get to the train: (1) Those requiring assistance could ride the red cap trams/carts across the "yard" to the platforms - down into a tunnel ramp - up again through another tunnel ramp to the SW Chief's platform - and - (2) take the elevator down to the main level of Union Station - walk the concourse to the track, etc.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 11, 2014)

siberianmo said:


> For: oregon pioneer - I cannot speak for all boardings, but on the day of my trip their were two ways to get to the train: (1) Those requiring assistance could ride the red cap trams/carts across the "yard" to the platforms - down into a tunnel ramp - up again through another tunnel ramp to the SW Chief's platform - and - (2) take the elevator down to the main level of Union Station - walk the concourse to the track, etc.


Thanks! Might be worth riding just to see a different route, but as for me, I'll keep walking! And I don't need an escort (except for Hubby)...


----------



## siberianmo (Jun 11, 2014)

For: oregon pioneer - Prior to recent hip issues, I used to walk to the platforms of the SW Chief and Sunset Ltd/Texas Eagle. Just something a bit more special doing it that way. Anyway, enjoy your next rail trip!


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 11, 2014)

oregon pioneer said:


> Thanks! Might be worth riding just to see a different route, but as for me, I'll keep walking! And I don't need an escort (except for Hubby)...


You get to see the "Amtrak Baggage Carts Stop on Red" sign at the Gold Line crossing.







There, now you don't need to ride.


----------

